# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  (Պարզեցված Հարկ)ծախսերի և եկամուտների գիրքը լրացնոլու կանոնները

## linus

Պարզեցված հարկի ծախսերի և եկամուտների գիրքը լրացնոլու ինչ - որ ֆիկսված կանոններ ունի? ասենք եթե նույն տողի վրա և ծախս եմ գրում և եկամուտ, դա անօրեն է?

----------

